# Solved: "It is now safe to turn off your computer" error on shutdown



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

*Relevant Computer Specs(IMO):* winXP Home ed. OS/ MSI PM8M-V motherboard w/ Intel celeron 3.2 processor/ 1x1 gig of ddr400 Ultra RAM/ and a cheap 450 watt power supply that could very well be going bad. Overclocked to 3.5 Ghz.

*The Story*: My computer use to shut down on its own without me manually telling it too. Also, the Stand By feature was availible if I wanted it. I recently bought 2 new Hard drives, WD 250GB Cavier/ SATA300/ 16MB, and set them up into a RAID 0 array. They did not cuase a problem as my system runs much better. 3 days later however, I encountered the problem that BattelFeild 2 did not run properly, so I reinstalled it. (I believe it was from copying files to my new RAID 0 array). Fixed the problem no hassle. To be on the safe side, I did a Repair reinstall of windows to make sure that no system files were corrupted in the transfer as well. (My computer would glitch randomly and close programs.) It wasn't until after the repair reinstall of windows, did I encounter a problem.

*The Problem:* My computer now runs smoothly, except for when I power down. I get the message "It is now safe to turn off your computer" along with winXP Logo and I am forced to shut down my computer manually. Also, when I click "start" "turn off computer" I no longer have the option to stand by.

I have tried all of the steps in the following link to Microsofts trouble shooter and still nothing has happened. In step 5 though, after I installed APM/Legacy driver, device manager told me that "This device is installed but it may not work properly." There is also an ! by the device in device manager.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810903

I thought I would try posting here in case it was a hardware problem. I posted in the OS forum and didn't find any answers, but I did get a few good ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Even if it is a total shot in the dark. Who knows, I might have overlooked something too. Thanks for your time.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Did you enter the bios and load something like failsafe defaults?

Have you checked that acpi is enabled in the bios?

As per the article, what is listed under computer in device manager?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you run windows update after the repair? If not, might want to try it. When you 'repair', windows often overwrites newer files from service packs with older ones from original...causing all sorts of problems.

Other than that, it could be an ACPI compliance problem. Try uninstalling stuff like the graphics card etc (after doing the updates that is), or disconnecting the new drive. Something is tripping the O/S up...just gotta figure out what.

Scorp.


----------



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, I went into the bios and loaded the defaults for power management.

ACPI is Enabled, I tried disabling it and no succsess.

MPS Uniprocessor PC was listed under computer in device manager so my computer does support ACPI.

Thank you for the reply, If there is anything else I left out let me know. I tried to be specific as possible.


----------



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

I have reloaded all of my drivers and ran windows update. I think I'll try running it again though becuase it doesn't always give you all of the updates on the first try. The only problem with disconnecting the new drive is that then I can't load my OS. In theory, it shouldn't be a hardware problem becuase all of my hardware was working properly before the reinstall, but I that is something that I can try tommorrow when I have time to rip my computer apart. I know that it isn't a software program triping up the system though becuase I ended every process in task manager except for the system processes.


----------



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

Heres the update:

I was playing with my drivers and mess up my OS bad enough that it couldn't even boot. lmao i guess thats one way to learn. I have always been told the best way to learn is trial and error. Anyways, I was forced to do another repair reinstall on my computer. Before I loaded any drivers or updated XP or anything, I shut down to make sure my system was fine. Works like a charm. I guess I'll just have to reinstall my drivers one at a time to make sure I know which one it is this time.


----------



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

Just thought i would let you guys know that I am pretty sure I discovered the problem. While setting up my system again, my power become unstable. and forced my computer to restart several times. I finaly just shut it down for a few minutes. When I booted it back up, there was a crack and a huge flash of light out the back of my computer. Glad the fuse in the PSU worked becuase it is incinerated. That black spot in the PSU could have been my entire system.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Hopefully it was just the ps, sometimes when the ps fails it can take out other parts ie mb, cpu, ram, etc. 
Replace the ps with a quality unit such as antec, enermax, coolmax, or sparkle and attempt a power up of the system.


----------



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you Crjdriver, I have already begun looking into a nice namebrand power supply. I must admit, I have learned my lesson about using generic power supplies. It claimed it was 450 watts but there was no way I came anywhere near that. I must say, that it was pretty cool watching it blow up lol. I won't be thinking that though if it damaged other parts of my system.


----------



## jnathan (Jun 29, 2008)

Same problem all on a sudden, One day I turned my PC on, and it wouldnt shut down automatically, reminded me of old days AT PSU PCs lol. Then I changed the PSU and both the RAMs. Reinstalled XP , and now its back to ACPI from MPS Iniprocessor status. Its been one of the most bugging problems I have faced in the last few month related to computing. but at last the problem has been solves, thanks to brum to get me the idea to take a new psu. but dont forget folks, its the pair of RAM that also had problems. so Changed tgem both.


----------

